# Keith Van Horn appreciation thread



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I just hope this doesn't jinx us and turn him into a beast.










Doing what he does best.










Here he is hesitating (specialty).










Here he is on the cover of SLAM with teammate Michael Finley.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DUDE!

KVH ROCKS!

-Petey


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Seriously....Keith had a good game overall...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:laugh:
He should've stayed w/ the Bucks, at least no one noticed him back them


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's the playoffs, and suddenly KVH thinks the ball has an explosive in it. Quick, pass it!










Dikembe makes everything blurry for KVH.










Seen apologizing to the fans.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

13 points in 12 minutes on 5/6 shooting. If that's bad, I am not looking forward to seeing good.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> 13 points in 12 minutes on 5/6 shooting. If that's bad, I am not looking forward to seeing good.


 That's good, but when the pressure is on, KVH wilts away.

It's not how you start, but how you finish.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LuckyAC said:


> 13 points in 12 minutes on 5/6 shooting. If that's bad, I am not looking forward to seeing good.


He got most of his points with Yao guarding him, he drove to the basket and made things happen. But when his team needed him in the 4th, he passed up plenty of open shots and didn't drive on Yao either, effectively neutralizing the offensive mismatch Dallas should've had.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

His offense was good, but his defense was terrible. He also was non existant when we needed him


MRC, you are mean, just mean :laugh:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It's the coaches fault. KVH knows he is a scrub and there is no reason he should have been in the game at that time. Its also Dirk's fault, he has JON BARRY on him yet dirk passes the ball out back to KVH looking for another entry pass. are you kidding me? the guy has to be stoned or something.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

He faded off of TMac when he should've stepped forward to challenge TMac's game-winning shot. Major props to da man, KVH.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

TracywtFacy said:


> He faded off of TMac when he should've stepped forward to challenge TMac's game-winning shot. Major props to da man, KVH.


He did that with Joe Johnson a few weeks ago when they were playing the Suns too. He was stuck with Joe on a iso and Joe was dribbling and Keith gave him A LOT of room and Joe just nailed it in his face. Dirk then got his layup blocked on the other end the game ended with a Phoenix win.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

sherwin said:


> It's the coaches fault. KVH knows he is a scrub and there is no reason he should have been in the game at that time. Its also Dirk's fault, he has JON BARRY on him yet dirk passes the ball out back to KVH looking for another entry pass. are you kidding me? the guy has to be stoned or something.


He passed to KVH because KVH was WIDE OPEN. He should have taken a shot but he pumped two times and then passed the ball back on dirk. It was just a horrible possession altogether. But Van Horn acted like he didnt want to take the shot and that he was scared. Don't know why but he did that.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> He did that with Joe Johnson a few weeks ago when they were playing the Suns too. He was stuck with Joe on a iso and Joe was dribbling and Keith gave him A LOT of room and Joe just nailed it in his face. Dirk then got his layup blocked on the other end the game ended with a Phoenix win.


Really wow.I did not know that because I did not see that game. Looks like we will have to make some changes this offseason. Right changes though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> He did that with Joe Johnson a few weeks ago when they were playing the Suns too. He was stuck with Joe on a iso and Joe was dribbling and Keith gave him A LOT of room and Joe just nailed it in his face. Dirk then got his layup blocked on the other end the game ended with a Phoenix win.


Oh yea I remember that. Joe Johnson took one of the easiest shots in the game and KVH was so far back. I was so mad. Here he did it again. :curse:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

What's funny is that he had a great shooting night, and if it wasn't for that play, they'd have said he has a great game... coz of that one play, everyone (except Rox fans) are pouring the hate on him... 
What's more ironical is the fact that he was such a hot prospect when he came into the league... Now he's kind of an in-between, a good shooter but with no D and timid play... a perfect fit for Dallas


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> What's funny is that he had a great shooting night, and if it wasn't for that play, they'd have said he has a great game... coz of that one play, everyone (except Rox fans) are pouring the hate on him...
> What's more ironical is the fact that he was such a hot prospect when he came into the league... Now he's kind of an in-between, a good shooter but with no D and timid play... a perfect fit for Dallas


Not just one play. 

The Mavs had Houston in the crosshairs, they basically did it all game without Dirk. They had the momentum and Van Horn choked. So he shot well by exploiting the fact that Yao couldn't guard him, plays like that kept Dallas in the game, but he was wide open... WIDE OPEN, no defenders around him when Dirk passed it out of a double team and instead of taking a wide open 3 that would has given Dallas all the momentum.. he gives it back to Dirk who is doubled and gets it taken away. Van Horn is a scorer, htats what hes supposed to do. He was put out there to spread the floor and take Yao out of his comfort zone defensively. not to dump it to Dirk because hes afraid to take a clutch shot.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/matchup/postgame_quotes_042505_gm2.html



> <b>Mavericks forward Keith Van Horn
> Was it a defensive miscue on McGrady's winning shot?</b>
> I was really up on him. I almost thought that I fouled him. He hit a tough shot and you have to give him credit for it.


Sure Keith, sure.... :laugh:



> Defensively we (I) need to do a much better job from a team as a whole. They are shooting way too high of a percentage. We've (I've) got to play better defense if we want to get back in the series.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

here he is "playing defefse"


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I knew this stuff was going to happen. Van Horn has that "choke" label put on him, so he's blamed (Or in this forum's case, credited) with Dallas' loss which just isn't right. 


Van Horn shouldn't have been that far back, but take a look in the first picture in the post above me. Who is Dirk guarding? Anybody? Why didnt Jason Terry rush T-Mac? Keith Van Horn didn't make the best choice, but surely he's not soley the blame for that last play.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I knew this stuff was going to happen. Van Horn has that "choke" label put on him, so he's blamed (Or in this forum's case, credited) with Dallas' loss which just isn't right.
> 
> 
> Van Horn shouldn't have been that far back, but take a look in the first picture in the post above me. Who is Dirk guarding? Anybody? Why didnt Jason Terry rush T-Mac? Keith Van Horn didn't make the best choice, but surely he's not soley the blame for that last play.


Looking at the first pic, even had T-Mac missed, I think Yao would've gotten the rebound and tipped it in. He's the only one running towards the basket!


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I knew this stuff was going to happen. Van Horn has that "choke" label put on him, so he's blamed (Or in this forum's case, credited) with Dallas' loss which just isn't right.
> 
> 
> Van Horn shouldn't have been that far back, but take a look in the first picture in the post above me. Who is Dirk guarding? Anybody? Why didnt Jason Terry rush T-Mac? Keith Van Horn didn't make the best choice, but surely he's not soley the blame for that last play.


I think JVG's plan suprised them, they were waiting for a timeout, which usually happens before every last play. They weren't quite sure what to do, double T-mac? I don't think it's VH's fault, he's guarding yao and he was just helping the one who should guard T-mac.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank YOU KEITH, YOUR THE BEST!!!









It is a wonderful dunk！Great T-Mic。[/QUOTE]


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I knew this stuff was going to happen. Van Horn has that "choke" label put on him, so he's blamed (Or in this forum's case, credited) with Dallas' loss which just isn't right.
> 
> 
> Van Horn shouldn't have been that far back, but take a look in the first picture in the post above me. Who is Dirk guarding? Anybody? Why didnt Jason Terry rush T-Mac? Keith Van Horn didn't make the best choice, but surely he's not soley the blame for that last play.


Koko, it wasn't just that one play. As mentioned previously, he was having a mental breakdown the entire 4th quarter.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Perhaps Isiah knew something when he traded him for Nazr Mohammed and Tim Thomas (with his gargantuan contract)...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3159899



> <b>Van Horn hurt</b>
> The Mavericks lost Keith Van Horn with 11:18 to play in the second quarter when he went up for a rebound with Dikembe Mutombo and sprained his left ankle upon landing.
> 
> Van Horn was helped off the court, and his status for the rest of the series is doubtful.
> ...


Hey Keith, Deke has a msg for you: :naughty:


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

Yao Mania.... The mavs have a message for Deke and the bunch of no-name scrubs on your team


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Stupid post. KVH is great. What is wrong with you....SO he passed the ball instead of shooting at the end of game 2. SO WHAT. HE had a great game. WHY ALWAYS BLAME KVH. Are all dallas fans this stupid???????????\

:curse:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Perhaps Isiah knew something when he traded him for Nazr Mohammed and Tim Thomas (with his gargantuan contract)...


Isiah does not know **** when he smells it. He is a bum. KVH is an instant offense off the bench. hE IS A BETTER THAN AVERAGE REBOUNDER AND A GOOD SHOOTER


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I knew this stuff was going to happen. Van Horn has that "choke" label put on him, so he's blamed (Or in this forum's case, credited) with Dallas' loss which just isn't right.
> 
> 
> Van Horn shouldn't have been that far back, but take a look in the first picture in the post above me. Who is Dirk guarding? Anybody? Why didnt Jason Terry rush T-Mac? Keith Van Horn didn't make the best choice, but surely he's not soley the blame for that last play.



agree


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

KVH's injury is the biggest loss to us, and I believe that's the main reason we lost game #3. I feel so sorry for him and our team. :boohoo:


----------

